# Pet Insurance



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

As we are intending to bring our 2 year old Ragdoll Bella with us later in the year, I was wondering what kind of pet insurance is available & does anyone recommend any particular companies? We are intending to settle somewhere in the Paphos area, don't know exactly where yet, and would also like advice re Vets in the area, recommendations, experiences etc. Many thanks, David & Lorna


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

david ferns said:


> As we are intending to bring our 2 year old Ragdoll Bella with us later in the year, I was wondering what kind of pet insurance is available & does anyone recommend any particular companies? We are intending to settle somewhere in the Paphos area, don't know exactly where yet, and would also like advice re Vets in the area, recommendations, experiences etc. Many thanks, David & Lorna


Many of the vets sell insurance. 

I have very good experience of Ares in Konia, but there are many clinics in Paphos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Many of the vets sell insurance.
> 
> I have very good experience of Ares in Konia, but there are many clinics in Paphos


We also use Aris in Konia as he local to us but he has clients who will travel to see him rather than use a vet that is more local because he has an excellent reputation.


----------

